# Smeary windscreen when using wiper blades



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

So despite constantly cleaning my windscreen and wiper blades with fast glass and rubbing alcohol even time I use my wiper blades they leave a smear which eventually evaporates. 
I've changed my wiper blades and am still experiencing the same issue.
Any ideas or suggestions on how to get rid of the smearing?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

This sounds like you've got something that's got itself well bonded onto the screen.

If you've a fairly mild polishing compound (I've used Scholl S20) then polish the screen with the your DA :buffer: and ideally clean off with panel wipe.

Barkeepers Friend mixed to a firm paste with distilled (white) vinegar and applied with a sponge is excellent. Let it dry and polish it off with lots and lots of something like blue tissue roll - it's quite hard work! Any really stubborn bits can be removed with a further splash of vinegar. As it's acidic make sure it's well washed off with copious amounts of water or a spritz of an alkaline APC (most APC's are).

If you then use your rubbing alcohol you should get the classic "Squeaky clean"

Hope that works.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

As suggested, you need something more aggressive to remove the buildup on your windscreen that persists. Glass cleaner/IPA will just spread the grease and dirt around. Try a dedicated glass polish (Autoglym, Gtechniq or similar). You can then maintain with glass cleaners and periodically re-polish


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Try something like Bar keepers friend (powder version), made to a thick paste, applied to windscreen with the scouring side of a non scratch washing up sponge, really work it in, redo a couple of times and make sure you rinse off well. 

Has worked a treat for me and really cleaned some crud off. Then finish off with some AG glass polish :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

What car is it? If it's a VW from last three years likely to be wiper blades, many switch to Bosch Aerotwin even on cars that have just been delivered to cure it.


----------



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

The car is a 2016 VW Golf.
I've already changed the blades to Bosch Aerotwin and this is when the issues really started.
I'm wondering if I got a 'dodgy' set.
My wife has some Bar keepers friend that she uses on her sink so as soon as I get a free moment I'll try that on it.
Do I need to clean the wiper blades too and if so what?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Lots of different way to clean blades.

I use white vinegar or AG Glass Polish.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Carplan TFR

Dont get it anywhere else, but put it on your screen - it took my chip repair off!!! Literally deissolbed the resin.

Then follow up wth a cream cleaner


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Carplan TFR
> 
> Dont get it anywhere else, but put it on your screen - it took my chip repair off!!! Literally deissolbed the resin.
> 
> Then follow up wth a cream cleaner


If it did that to resin I would be worried about what its doing else were, its corrosive stuff that TFR and would strip any LSP so be CAREFUL if you do this


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Rian said:


> If it did that to resin I would be worried about what its doing else were, its corrosive stuff that TFR and would strip any LSP so be CAREFUL if you do this


indeed, strong stuff.

My lsp is gone for sure.

Apply using a sponge maybe or cloth. It IS safe for paint but dont leav eit on.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a similar issue on my Leon. Beekeepers Friend has already been mentioned (can get in Tesco) or I have found a Magic Eraser to be just as good and a lot less messy. 

Only thing is the Magic Eraser cleans the screen so well that you see little chips that you hadn't noticed before catching the sun :speechles


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> indeed, strong stuff.
> 
> My lsp is gone for sure.
> 
> Apply using a sponge maybe or cloth. It IS safe for paint but dont leav eit on.


But the OP might have an LSP they want to preserve and it would be almost impossible to get the TFR jsut on the windscreen and no were else when applying and rinsing, remember we are talking about the OP's car in this case.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

barkeepers friend in a paste as advised. Rinse the whole area for ages after to make sure it’s not left on the paint.


----------

